
Show HN: Itch, an open-source desktop client for itch.io - fasterthanlime
https://itch.io/app
======
fasterthanlime
Hey HN!

There's a bunch of moving parts to this, if you want to dive right into code,
here's a few links:

    
    
      * itch repo: https://github.com/itchio/itch
      * golang helper: https://github.com/itchio/butler
      * jenkins-powered CI/CD job definitions: https://github.com/itchio/ci.itch.ovh
      * Jenkins configuration generator: https://github.com/itchio/cigale
    

Feel free to ask any questions, I'll hang around this thread for a while and
I'm sure leafo will too!

------
snsr
This is the first I've heard of itch.io - I like what you're doing, and there
are some fantastic projects on the site. Nice work!

------
nbrempel
This is awesome. Congrats on the launch!

